# International Cricket 2014-15



## satexplorer

International Cricket 2014-15


----------



## rajmarie

Willow just put a ticker showing Asia cup will be live on its channel. Great news. Now only if Espn and willow can reach a deal for t20 WC also

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## shane22088

is anyone showing the West Indies VS Ireland match?


----------



## negma

Just saw Willow TV channel ad in dish for England tour of WI. This is getting better by the day...TV channel simulcast for ESPN3 only games.


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
So Willow is not committed to show games in England for year 2014?
Are ESPN3 going to be in cricket telecast business other than ICC tournament?


----------



## Bugs Bunny

satroy said:


> _So Willow is not committed to show games in England for year 2014?_
> 
> See link below regarding ECB rights.
> 
> http://www.ecb.co.uk/news/articles/ecb-signs-north-america-broadcast-deal-perform


----------



## satroy

Bugs Bunny said:


> _So Willow is not committed to show games in England for year 2014?_
> 
> See link below regarding ECB rights.
> 
> http://www.ecb.co.uk/news/articles/ecb-signs-north-america-broadcast-deal-perform
Click to expand...

So how can we watch perform in usa? looks like more dollars


----------



## rajmarie

satroy said:


> So how can we watch perform in usa? looks like more dollars


Simple for me. No England home games to see. Interesting that ecb said that the new deal will increase eyeballs for their home games in USA and Caribbean but will have opposite effect since willow has more eyeballs for cricket coverage in USA. 
I am still hopefull that willow will get the rights at the last moment. Will wait and see

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## satroy

rajmarie said:


> Simple for me. No England home games to see. Interesting that ecb said that the new deal will increase eyeballs for their home games in USA and Caribbean but will have opposite effect since willow has more eyeballs for cricket coverage in USA.
> I am still hopefull that willow will get the rights at the last moment. Will wait and see
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


note that India is touring Eng. Also I don't understand why we cannot see england home games. Perform will show it. Are you saying that perform will get the right but won't show.
Also we has the rights now for games in New Zealand, West Indies and Bangladesh?


----------



## rajmarie

satroy said:


> note that India is touring Eng. Also I don't understand why we cannot see england home games. Perform will show it. Are you saying that perform will get the right but won't show.
> Also we has the rights now for games in New Zealand, West Indies and Bangladesh?


What I meant was no perform for me. I will not pay more. I am subscribed to willow and will stick with it. Hoping willow can get the rights from perform

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
does espn3 still hold rights of West Indies, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and New Zealand board?


----------



## crabtrp

So if the ECB has signed with Perform to deliver games to the USA and Caribbean, how will we be able to get these games? How much will it cost? Looks like I will drop willow.


----------



## himanshu123

Will t20 world cup 2014 be shown on willow tv? I m asking beacuse I dont see any advertisement of that on willow channel.


----------



## rajmarie

himanshu123 said:


> Will t20 world cup 2014 be shown on willow tv? I m asking beacuse I dont see any advertisement of that on willow channel.


Looks doubtful. The tournament starts tomorrow. So unless you can access espn3....you are out of luck like me.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## negma

Looks like WatchESPN is our only option. I have Dish for TV and TWC for internet only. Though Dish entered a deal with ESPN, we still dont have WatchESPN through Dish. I went ahead and signed cable service with TWC so I can watch World T20 on my Apple TV. I will cancel TWC at the end of World T20 and hopefully Dish will have WatchESPN figured out before next major event.


----------



## rajmarie

negma said:


> Looks like WatchESPN is our only option. I have Dish for TV and TWC for internet only. Though Dish entered a deal with ESPN, we still dont have WatchESPN through Dish. I went ahead and signed cable service with TWC so I can watch World T20 on my Apple TV. I will cancel TWC at the end of World T20 and hopefully Dish will have WatchESPN figured out before next major event.


I was expecting dish to get watchespn working also. But I guess has no other option but to check scores only

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajmarie

My watchespn is working with dish even though dish is still not listed as a provider. Will be able.to watch t20 WC now on the app. It seems that this will be made available soon sometime this weekend or early next week for everybody

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## negma

rajmarie said:


> My watchespn is working with dish even though dish is still not listed as a provider. Will be able.to watch t20 WC now on the app. It seems that this will be made available soon sometime this weekend or early next week for everybody
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Great..but please let us know on which device it is working ? How did you login OR how the device identifies you as dish customer?


----------



## rajmarie

negma said:


> Great..but please let us know on which device it is working ? How did you login OR how the device identifies you as dish customer?


I don't now how I worked as dish is not listed as a provider. I have not been able to access it on anywhere else. The app was already logged into my account on my LG G2 phone. I am replying this after watching SA vs Ned game on espn3. 
Attaching screenshot showing watchespn app with my dish account. The 2nd shot shows an.error which happened when tried. To watch Espn deportes which is not part of my package.














As mentioned before it appears watchespn access is just round the corner.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajmarie

People who have dish as their provider there is a way to access espnapp. Download watch TNT app or nbc live extra app. Login with your dish account. Then open Espn app. You should see powered by dish logo and access espn3 for WC T20. This works on android.

Good luck. Hopefully dish will be listed in the app soon anyway but till then use the above to follow the WC

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharath_das

Today ESPN added Dish also one of their streaming provider in all supporting devices.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Bugs Bunny

crabtrp said:


> So if the ECB has signed with Perform to deliver games to the USA and Caribbean, how will we be able to get these games? How much will it cost? Looks like I will drop willow.


Looks like ESPN 3 will telecast the Sri Lanka tour of England (and presumably India's tour of England as well).

Check the schedule for WatchESPN in May.


----------



## satexplorer

Bugs Bunny said:


> Looks like ESPN 3 will telecast the Sri Lanka tour of England (and presumably India's tour of England as well).
> 
> Check the schedule for WatchESPN in May.


Thanks Bugs.


----------



## rwmair

Are they going to come up with a way for me to watch WatchESPN full-screen on my TV without buying another expensive box to attach to my TV? Willow has been working so well....


----------



## rajmarie

This Sunday espn2 will broadcast the ICC T20 WC final also. Yuppie. Even though I can now watch on espn3....by can't beat the HD live on big tv via espn2. The coverage begin at 9am

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> Thanks Bugs.


looks like they will only cover ODIs and T20s, not tests


----------



## shane22088

One World Sports bags English cricket rights

One World Sports has acquired the rights to broadcast every home match of the England national cricket team until 2017 in North America.
The multi-year agreement, described in a release as a 'bold programming move', will see the broadcaster show up to 600 hours of live action on its linear and digital platforms.
Specifically, the rights package includes Test, one-day and Twenty20 matches played in England, beginning with the home side's series with Sri Lanka in May and June.
One World Sports acquired the rights through digital sports media company Perform, which last November signed a four-year deal to distribute English cricket in North America and the Caribbean on behalf of the England and Wales Cricket Board (ECB).
"We are thrilled to add these Internationals from England showcasing some of the best cricket in the world," said Alexander Brown, the president and chief executive of One World Sports. "Cricket is one of the world's most polarising sports, and it doesn't get any better than the ECB."

http://www.sportspromedia.com/news/one_world_sports_bags_english_cricket_rights/


----------



## rajmarie

As expected ecb cricket rights will keep bouncing around as neither perform nor one world sports has any significant tv viewers in USA. They will wait for either willow or Espn to repurchase those series. Hoping willow at least buy it since this year Asian teams will be touring there. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugs Bunny

rajmarie said:


> As expected ecb cricket rights will keep bouncing around as neither perform nor one world sports has any significant tv viewers in USA. They will wait for either willow or Espn to repurchase those series. Hoping willow at least buy it since this year Asian teams will be touring there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Actually the Sri Lanka tour is showing up on the schedule for ESPN 3. OWS lacks carriage distribution, so makes sense to sub-license to ESPN.


----------



## rajmarie

Has espn2 ICC WC t20 broadcast tv rating released?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajmarie

Btw just read that espn3 will show some IPL games. 7games of the week plus SF and final. They got this is exchange of giving willow rights to show India vs NZ series. 
I now have both willow and espn3. Finally meaning full cricket coverage in US 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

One world sports on the roku through dishworld pq is excellent.I'm glad they got some cricket.


----------



## satroy

wolvesjohnblack said:


> One world sports on the roku through dishworld pq is excellent.I'm glad they got some cricket.


too bad, one world sports is in SD, not HD. I have this satellite channel on dish.
Is one world sports on the Roku in HD?


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> One World Sports bags English cricket rights
> 
> One World Sports has acquired the rights to broadcast every home match of the England national cricket team until 2017 in North America.
> The multi-year agreement, described in a release as a 'bold programming move', will see the broadcaster show up to 600 hours of live action on its linear and digital platforms.
> Specifically, the rights package includes Test, one-day and Twenty20 matches played in England, beginning with the home side's series with Sri Lanka in May and June.
> One World Sports acquired the rights through digital sports media company Perform, which last November signed a four-year deal to distribute English cricket in North America and the Caribbean on behalf of the England and Wales Cricket Board (ECB).
> "We are thrilled to add these Internationals from England showcasing some of the best cricket in the world," said Alexander Brown, the president and chief executive of One World Sports. "Cricket is one of the world's most polarising sports, and it doesn't get any better than the ECB."
> 
> http://www.sportspromedia.com/news/one_world_sports_bags_english_cricket_rights/


too bad, one world sports on dish is in SD, not HD


----------



## shane22088

9 ipl games on espn3



WATCH IPL 2014 IN HD





Dear Willow TV customer:
We are happy to announce Willow's live coverage of IPL 2014 starting with the first match on April 16 between the Mumbai Indians and Kolkata Knight Riders. Willow's coverage of IPL 2014 will be bigger and better than ever before.
Willow will exclusively carry 51 matches of the IPL live and in high definition, culminating with the Finals on June 1, 2014. In addition, Willow has partnered with ESPN3 to carry the remainder 9 matches live - keeping with our continuing commitment to broaden the footprint of our coverage in the USA in order to achieve wider exposure for the sport of cricket. With this novel arrangement, customers of WIllow TV in the USA will get live, high definition coverage of all 60 matches of the IPL across a full range of mobile and desktop platforms.
For full details of coverage on Willow, please visit www.willow.tv.


----------



## rajmarie

Got the same email. That means 9 games will be espn3. But not sure if this 9 games are exclusive to espn3 or willow will also broadcast those games live 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pagali

^Yes, I'd like to know that too, since I do have Willow HD from Dish, but not ESPN. So far no IPL events are showing up in the schedule.


----------



## Pagali

Update: The first IPL game is now listed on the Dish schedule. Does anybody have any information about the Opening Ceremony, which should be tomorrow?


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

one world sports is hd on dishworld.


----------



## rajmarie

wolvesjohnblack said:


> one world sports is hd on dishworld.


Is it on the iptv platform only or throughout satellite also?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
I thought ESPN3 has the right on West Indies home games. But their listing does not show New Zealand tour of West Indies in June-July


----------



## crabtrp

English county cricket is appearing on espn 3!

Looks like the first game is Lancashire vs Nottingham in the nat west t20 bash on Friday.

Awesome.


----------



## satroy

I have One world sports on dish network satellite channel. But the channel is SD and the cricket is coming as SD.
If I take OWS via dish world with internet streaming, will I get HD cricket?


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

yes I have it on my roku and it sure looks hd.


----------



## crabtrp

It does look good.

I prefer the Watch ESPN PQ for my England games. It is nice to have a choice.


----------



## satroy

crabtrp said:


> It does look good.
> 
> I prefer the Watch ESPN PQ for my England games. It is nice to have a choice.


Do you know why Watch ESPN/Espn3 got discontinued from Apple Tv? From today I am observing it. Even yesterday I was able to watch espn3 stream on apple tc


----------



## rwmair

I haven't been paying attention during the T20 interlude..... So all games from England are now on ESPN3 and Oneworld Sports (only on DISH or Dishworld IPTV), and Willow has everything else (matches from West Indies and Sri Lanka listed as upcoming over the next few months on their web site)

What's the best way for watching ESPN3 on a large HDTV these days? Seems like Roku, if you pay DISH for ESPN channels? But I use DirecTV, so its seems I'm out of luck there. Comcast internet lets me get ESPN3 on IPad/iPod, but iPad hooked up to TV only mirrors the iPad display at same resolution (so the picture only takes up the middle 1/2 of the screen making a 40" TV look like a 17" one!); while the WatchESPN app from the iPod doesn't output video at all, just sound, to the TV (even tho this arrangement works perfectly for Willow/Youtube streaming video out of the standard Safari browser). Seems like I'm out of luck for now, unless anyone has better ideas.


----------



## rajmarie

rwmair said:


> I haven't been paying attention during the T20 interlude..... So all games from England are now on ESPN3 and Oneworld Sports (only on DISH or Dishworld IPTV), and Willow has everything else (matches from West Indies and Sri Lanka listed as upcoming over the next few months on their web site)
> 
> What's the best way for watching ESPN3 on a large HDTV these days? Seems like Roku, if you pay DISH for ESPN channels? But I use DirecTV, so its seems I'm out of luck there. Comcast internet lets me get ESPN3 on IPad/iPod, but iPad hooked up to TV only mirrors the iPad display at same resolution (so the picture only takes up the middle 1/2 of the screen making a 40" TV look like a 17" one!); while the WatchESPN app from the iPod doesn't output video at all, just sound, to the TV (even tho this arrangement works perfectly for Willow/Youtube streaming video out of the standard Safari browser). Seems like I'm out of luck for now, unless anyone has better ideas.


Try using a laptop and connect your herb to it. You should be able to get what you want

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwmair

rajmarie said:


> Try using a laptop and connect your herb to it. You should be able to get what you want
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


Tried that also - unfortunately that was the most painful option. Maybe my MacBookPro has limited capabilities, but because its screen dimensions are smaller than the TV, I had to hook it up, close the laptop, then use a second wired mouse and keyboard to wake it up and have it recognize the TV as the primary display, then start up the ESPN3 streaming video. OK, results were better than with the iPad - but even this set-up didn't completely fill the TV screen and leave it uncluttered from other browser messages. Only the iPod/HDMI-cable option has provided that for me. And the laptop is way too much effort to do on a regular basis - plus I then can't use it while watching cricket. This needs to be as easy as turning on the TV and satellite receiver, and changing the channel. If it takes 10 mins to make it work each time, I just wont bother. :-(


----------



## rajmarie

rwmair said:


> Tried that also - unfortunately that was the most painful option. Maybe my MacBookPro has limited capabilities, but because its screen dimensions are smaller than the TV, I had to hook it up, close the laptop, then use a second wired mouse and keyboard to wake it up and have it recognize the TV as the primary display, then start up the ESPN3 streaming video. OK, results were better than with the iPad - but even this set-up didn't completely fill the TV screen and leave it uncluttered from other browser messages. Only the iPod/HDMI-cable option has provided that for me. And the laptop is way too much effort to do on a regular basis - plus I then can't use it while watching cricket. This needs to be as easy as turning on the TV and satellite receiver, and changing the channel. If it takes 10 mins to make it work each time, I just wont bother. :-(


The ease of use you require needs you to subscribe with dish then. A bare minimum pack allows you Espn access and you can use watchespn app

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharath_das

rwmair said:


> I haven't been paying attention during the T20 interlude..... So all games from England are now on ESPN3 and Oneworld Sports (only on DISH or Dishworld IPTV), and Willow has everything else (matches from West Indies and Sri Lanka listed as upcoming over the next few months on their web site)
> 
> What's the best way for watching ESPN3 on a large HDTV these days? Seems like Roku, if you pay DISH for ESPN channels? But I use DirecTV, so its seems I'm out of luck there. Comcast internet lets me get ESPN3 on IPad/iPod, but iPad hooked up to TV only mirrors the iPad display at same resolution (so the picture only takes up the middle 1/2 of the screen making a 40" TV look like a 17" one!); while the WatchESPN app from the iPod doesn't output video at all, just sound, to the TV (even tho this arrangement works perfectly for Willow/Youtube streaming video out of the standard Safari browser). Seems like I'm out of luck for now, unless anyone has better ideas.


If you have Comcast internet, you can watch ESPN3 on Roku and Apple TV with Watch ESPN apps with out dish subscription. Just login using your comcast credentials on roku or Apple TV, it will let you to watch ESPN3 exclude ESPN live TV channels.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## rwmair

bharath_das said:


> If you have Comcast internet, you can watch ESPN3 on Roku and Apple TV with Watch ESPN apps with out dish subscription. Just login using your comcast credentials on roku or Apple TV, it will let you to watch ESPN3 exclude ESPN live TV channels.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I came across this on the FAQ page at the WatchESPN website:



> ** I get ESPN3 through my affiliated ISP. Why can't I access it through Apple TV, Roku or FireTV?
> 
> WatchESPN on Apple TV, Roku and FireTV require an affiliated video subscription.


Is this not correct?

I'd grab a Roku box if I could watch ESPN3 at no cost, and watch Willow using their Willow app (already pay them for the online service), without having to pay extra for, eg, Dishworld.

If not, I'll find plenty of other stuff to watch over the summer, just less cricket. Eventually DirecTV will sort things out with ESPN/WatchESPN, even if they're the last major TV provider to do so.


----------



## rajmarie

Why not try it out. If it's not working you don't lose anything anyway 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharath_das

I have been watching ESPN3 on Apple TV with Comcast login more than a year. Just try it. I tried on Roku also and it is working fine.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## glamanks

This is probably a basic question for you guys. I subscribe to Dish (satellite service) and get Willow. I do not subscribe to Dishworld. Can I still use Willow application on my Roku or view Willow online using my Dish credentials? Or do I need a separate subscription for this?


----------



## rajmarie

glamanks said:


> This is probably a basic question for you guys. I subscribe to Dish (satellite service) and get Willow. I do not subscribe to Dishworld. Can I still use Willow application on my Roku or view Willow online using my Dish credentials? Or do I need a separate subscription for this?


Dish satellite don't work with willow online.

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

Willow is now available on dishworld in the sports pack for $10.I subscribed for four months and got a free roku LT not bad at all.


----------



## rwmair

bharath_das said:


> I have been watching ESPN3 on Apple TV with Comcast login more than a year. Just try it. I tried on Roku also and it is working fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


OK - looked at the Roku boxes, and will try one out on the weekend.

Does anyone use the stand-alone Willow app (with willow online subscription) on their Roku? At willow.tv, there's still details on how to do this, but Willow is not listed as a channel on the Roku website. Ideally, I want the Roku box to do so both (so I can stop hooking my iPod touch up to the TV to watch matches willow streams)


----------



## bharath_das

rwmair said:


> OK - looked at the Roku boxes, and will try one out on the weekend.
> 
> Does anyone use the stand-alone Willow app (with willow online subscription) on their Roku? At willow.tv, there's still details on how to do this, but Willow is not listed as a channel on the Roku website. Ideally, I want the Roku box to do so both (so I can stop hooking my iPod touch up to the TV to watch matches willow streams)


Follow the willow.tv instruction and install as a private channel once you configured your Roku. You can use dish world apps also on Roku to watch willow tv channels. Check it on dishworld.com website. They do have sports pack for 10/month which includes willow.tv.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## rajmarie

bharath_das said:


> Follow the willow.tv instruction and install as a private channel once you configured your Roku. You can use dish world apps also on Roku to watch willow tv channels. Check it on dishworld.com website. They do have sports pack for 10/month which includes willow.tv.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Quick question....is willow.tv streaming on dish world include games that willow sometimes don't stream online due to their contract with espn? E.g. ipl playoffs games were not streamed by willow but by espn3 but willow showed those games on TV

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

Yes all IPL games were streamed on dishworld even the ESPN3 matches.


----------



## bharath_das

Incase anyone interested ESPN3 is showing field hockey world cup live. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## rajmarie

bharath_das said:


> Incase anyone interested ESPN3 is showing field hockey world cup live.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Thanks for the update

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## satroy

Willow tv web site does not list NZ tour of WI. However, dbstalk is showing this tour to be shown by willow tv. Do anyone have any idea?


----------



## crabtrp

I ran through the tv listings for willow yesterday on my dishworld, it was listed.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Willow tv web site does not list NZ tour of WI. However, dbstalk is showing this tour to be shown by willow tv. Do anyone have any idea?


Well, earlier tonight, I checked out the Willow app on Roku. It listed the next game they would be showing live as a Bangladesh v India game on about June 15. Then when I tuned in the channel, the first ad I saw was for coverage of WI v NZ from June 8. So, you guess is as good as anyones!


----------



## rwmair

England v Sri Lanka, live on ESPN3 via my new Roku box, looked stunning this morning. Excellent PQ. Never even had to enter my Comcast (ISP) account details - I don't know if it picked it up via my router and modem, or via my iPod/iPad logged in to Watch ESPN app. But somehow it just worked. (ESPN/ESPN2/ESPNU TV channels still locked out as I have DirecTV, but that's OK - I only needed ESPN3)

Grabbed the Willow TV app as I have Willow online monthly subscription, and the Youtube app is also configurable enough to let me access my Willow online subscription there also, so I can pick up Willow's highlights clips and replays. Will have to wait a few weeks to see which one does better on a Willow live match stream.


----------



## bharath_das

rwmair said:


> England v Sri Lanka, live on ESPN3 via my new Roku box, looked stunning this morning. Excellent PQ. Never even had to enter my Comcast (ISP) account details - I don't know if it picked it up via my router and modem, or via my iPod/iPad logged in to Watch ESPN app. But somehow it just worked. (ESPN/ESPN2/ESPNU TV channels still locked out as I have DirecTV, but that's OK - I only needed ESPN3)
> 
> Grabbed the Willow TV app as I have Willow online monthly subscription, and the Youtube app is also configurable enough to let me access my Willow online subscription there also, so I can pick up Willow's highlights clips and replays. Will have to wait a few weeks to see which one does better on a Willow live match stream.


As long as ping from comcast ISP, Roku and Apple TV watch ESPN app let you to watch ESPN3.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Bugs Bunny

rwmair said:


> Well, earlier tonight, I checked out the Willow app on Roku. It listed the next game they would be showing live as a Bangladesh v India game on about June 15. Then when I tuned in the channel, the first ad I saw was for coverage of WI v NZ from June 8. So, you guess is as good as anyones!


The New Zealand tour of West Indies showed up today on the schedule for ESPN 3. Also shows up on Willow TV's schedule - http://cricket.willow.tv


----------



## rajmarie

Bugs Bunny said:


> The New Zealand tour of West Indies showed up today on the schedule for ESPN 3. Also shows up on Willow TV's schedule - http://cricket.willow.tv


Looks like this is a similar agreement between ESPN and Willow. ESPN3 will do the online streaming whereas Willow will show on TV only (no streaming).

We streaming subs of Willow will not be able to watch the series unless we have ESPN3 also.


----------



## rwmair

rajmarie said:


> Looks like this is a similar agreement between ESPN and Willow. ESPN3 will do the online streaming whereas Willow will show on TV only (no streaming).
> 
> We streaming subs of Willow will not be able to watch the series unless we have ESPN3 also.


Yes - it seems that way. I have the Willow online streaming subscription, and the Willow app on the Roku. When Willow aren't showing a live streaming match, the app give you the option to the the Willow TV channel streamed thru the Roku. This morning, with Willow TV channel listed as showing the WI-NZ test, the Willow TV channel being streamed was showing an old IPL game.

But, on ESPN 3 on the Roku, it looks good.


----------



## shane22088

anyone know why willow is not using youtube anymore?


----------



## rwmair

shane22088 said:


> anyone know why willow is not using youtube anymore?


What makes you think they aren't?

youtube.com/willow is still up, and www.willow.tv is full if links for users to link their willow and youtube accounts to watch matches via their youtube channel.


----------



## rwmair

Anyone else using the Willow app on a Roku box with Willow monthly online subscription? (Not Willow Channel via Dishworld on Roku)

I tried it once about a week ago, and got an error message that it couldn't connect to the feed. "Try again in a few minutes". It wasn't urgent. Last night, I went to take a look at the SL-SAfr test before bed and got the same error message. Annoying - tho still not terrible at this point, as long as they fix it before matches that are more amenable viewing in the US eastern time zone.


----------



## jaggudada

Not sure many people know it but the India Enlgand 2014 series is being telecast on Dish Network on Channel 9794 (ONe World Sports). Does anyone know how much does that channel cost?


----------



## bharath_das

jaggudada said:


> Not sure many people know it but the India Enlgand 2014 series is being telecast on Dish Network on Channel 9794 (ONe World Sports). Does anyone know how much does that channel cost?


Part of international sports/world pack. It cost $5/month. This pack is add on pack, so you have to subscribe anyone of international package to add this pack.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

The India-England series has been nice to watch on my roku box.I love OWS


----------



## bharath_das

I also like OWS in Roku.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## rwmair

Is OWS showing all the pre/post-game, lunch-break coverage, etc? ESPN3 on Roku has been great for watching games from England also this summer. Picture quality is fantastic. But they pick up coverage as players walk out at the start of the day, and often blank out the lunch break also. On the other hand, its free....


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

yes ows shows the complete sky broadcast with the pre and post match shows.I don't know what the willow app cost.But for ten dollars with dishworld you can get OWS and willow.


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> Part of international sports/world pack. It cost $5/month. This pack is add on pack, so you have to subscribe anyone of international package to add this pack.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


I called dish and they said World Pack is no longer sold. Do anyone subscribe world pack from dish?


----------



## negma

satroy said:


> I called dish and they said World Pack is no longer sold. Do anyone subscribe world pack from dish?


Login to your account, go to MY PRGRAMMING on left, select INTERNATIONAL tab in the middle of the screen, scroll down and find GENERAL INTERNATIONAL & CRICKET and select INTERNATIONAL: WORLD PACK for $5


----------



## rajmarie

rwmair said:


> Anyone else using the Willow app on a Roku box with Willow monthly online subscription? (Not Willow Channel via Dishworld on Roku)
> 
> I tried it once about a week ago, and got an error message that it couldn't connect to the feed. "Try again in a few minutes". It wasn't urgent. Last night, I went to take a look at the SL-SAfr test before bed and got the same error message. Annoying - tho still not terrible at this point, as long as they fix it before matches that are more amenable viewing in the US eastern time zone.


Willow has made some silent changes in their programming which are not announced. E.g. they are not offering the YouTube live stream anymore. On their website and mobile it only links to their TV channel stream even though they are still advertising it.
2nd they have started placing wired regional restrictions. Now they are saying they don't stream to Puerto Rico where I am.living. their stream have been working perfectly for the last 2 year's and I used them for IPL. But recently while awake at 1am...decided to catch some SL vs SA and got the message they it's not available for my location. Contacted them and they said that they only have rights to stream in USA and Canada. Puerto Rico is part of USA. I am watching watchespn to follow India vs England.

Anyway....have asked willow to cancel my account.....what's the point of an streaming account which don't work anymore.

Imo it's an hidden agreement between dish and willow to push their dishworld package. Their sports pack has the same tv channel stream that willow is using these days. Plus willow has been signing some deals with Espn were willow can only show on tv and Espn only by streaming. I So badly hope that this cones true for all cricket coverage. Can then watch all on watchespn.


----------



## rwmair

rajmarie said:


> Willow has made some silent changes in their programming which are not announced. E.g. they are not offering the YouTube live stream anymore. On their website and mobile it only links to their TV channel stream even though they are still advertising it.
> 2nd they have started placing wired regional restrictions. Now they are saying they don't stream to Puerto Rico where I am.living. their stream have been working perfectly for the last 2 year's and I used them for IPL. But recently while awake at 1am...decided to catch some SL vs SA and got the message they it's not available for my location. Contacted them and they said that they only have rights to stream in USA and Canada. Puerto Rico is part of USA. I am watching watchespn to follow India vs England.
> 
> Anyway....have asked willow to cancel my account.....what's the point of an streaming account which don't work anymore.
> 
> Imo it's an hidden agreement between dish and willow to push their dishworld package. Their sports pack has the same tv channel stream that willow is using these days. Plus willow has been signing some deals with Espn were willow can only show on tv and Espn only by streaming. I So badly hope that this cones true for all cricket coverage. Can then watch all on watchespn.


Sorry to hear they've excluded Puerto Rico.

On the mainland US - yes, I noticed that at least on mobile devices, its now no longer possible to stream Willow's feeds from their youtube channel.

I also still routinely get the "Can't connect to this service. Try again in a few minutes" error on the Roku box with the Willow streaming app whenever I try to look at any of the SL-SAfr tests. Its gotten annoying.

I went to pull it up on my iPod touch which I used to connect to my TV with an Apple-HDMI cable before I got the Roku, but found no live stream on the Willow youtube page. The streaming on m.willow.tv had in the past been optimized for small-screen mobile devices - ie it was at 480x320p, so looked terrible on the TV. I haven't checked to see whether they have upgraded the quality of their own stream to mobile devices - it was 1am and when so many obstacles are presented to watching cricket, its easier to just go to bed!

The Willow monthly subscription is very useful for watching when away from the house (I've plugged my iPod touch streaming feed into hotel TVs in the past) - but if its going to mean only substandard video on my mobile device, and a non-functional service on the Roku, I might have to switch to DishWorld too (or hope that most of it ends up on ESPN3 in some form!)


----------



## rajmarie

Finally dropped willowtv streaming. Not able to watch it makes it useless anyway. Will watch espn3 whenever they got games Plus just realized that I am qualified for IPL RoW free stream anyway (the biggest reason I took willow subscription)


----------



## rwmair

Last night, once again unable to get the SL-Pak test on the Roku box via the Willow streaming app, I pulled out the iPod touch and the Apple 30pin-HDMI adapter and plugged it into the TV as I used to do in the past. The streaming on the iPod now comes from m.willow.tv, not youtube as I had used in the past.

The video quality was much better than it had been previously from m.willow.tv when the youtube feed was available. It was probably 720p (like the youtube feed used to be), and looked quite good on the TV on occasions - but the feed stuttered and dropped resolution frequently also. As with the Roku streaming, Willow's infrastructure is probably unable to handle the demand for the feed for live matches. (I have no problem streaming from ESPN3, Netflix or Hulu, all in HD, so I know my 30 Mbps internet connection is OK)

Tonight, I used the Willow streaming app on the Roku to connect to the "Willow Channel" feed 2 hours before the SL-Pak test resumed. We'll see if it hangs in there when the live match comes on air, or if I get kicked off and then find myself unable to connect again.


----------



## rwmair

No - that didn't work. Willow/Roku booted me off sometime between showing endless IPL highlights, and the start of the live coverage from SL, so still no live streaming cricket from Sri Lanka via Roku.

Thank goodness ESPN3 works as well as it does. Sky's coverage from England over breakfast is great.


----------



## BouncerYorker

Would the 2014 Champions League T20 matches be telecast by Dish Network in the United States?


----------



## rajmarie

BouncerYorker said:


> Would the 2014 Champions League T20 matches be telecast by Dish Network in the United States?


Its available on WatchESPN app. Use your Dish credential to login into WatchESPN and watch the live telecast of all the CLT20 matches.


----------



## BouncerYorker

rajmarie said:


> Its available on WatchESPN app. Use your Dish credential to login into WatchESPN and watch the live telecast of all the CLT20 matches.


Thanks for your reply; this works.


----------



## quizzer

Who got the USA rights to telecast ICC tournaments from 2015-2023?

I know Star sports got it for India.


----------



## satexplorer

quizzer said:


> Who got the USA rights to telecast ICC tournaments from 2015-2023?
> 
> I know Star sports got it for India.


ESPN3 will have ICC Cricket World Cup 2015...

How about nobody in North America will have future rights! Apparently, Willow Cricket and ESPN3 bid to the climax. Both came up short.

Afterwards the adminstration of Willow Cricket hides on social media. ESPN is advertising that ESPN Cricinfo will provide highlights and dedication to the ICC Cricket World Cup.

A-La-Carte or event-to-event basis? Full package was a tough sell.


----------



## quizzer

satexplorer said:


> ESPN3 will have ICC Cricket World Cup 2015...
> 
> How about nobody in North America will have future rights! Apparently, Willow Cricket and ESPN3 bid to the climax. Both came up short.
> 
> Afterwards the adminstration of Willow Cricket hides on social media. ESPN is advertising that ESPN Cricinfo will provide highlights and dedication to the ICC Cricket World Cup.
> 
> A-La-Carte or event-to-event basis? Full package was a tough sell.


Thanks Satexplorer.


----------



## rajmarie

satexplorer said:


> ESPN3 will have ICC Cricket World Cup 2015...
> 
> How about nobody in North America will have future rights! Apparently, Willow Cricket and ESPN3 bid to the climax. Both came up short.
> 
> Afterwards the adminstration of Willow Cricket hides on social media. ESPN is advertising that ESPN Cricinfo will provide highlights and dedication to the ICC Cricket World Cup.
> 
> A-La-Carte or event-to-event basis? Full package was a tough sell.


Not good. I thought Espn was dedicating more resources for cricket. Apparently not. Cricket it seems will go back to dark age with pay per view broadcast.

I have no choice for upcoming India tour of Australia except scorecard. Willow will not sell in Puerto Rico and Espn don't have it either.


----------



## satexplorer

Some breaking news to report both Sydney Morning Herald and CNN International report that Australian Cricketer Phillip Hughes passed away. Phillip Hughes was playing for South Australia in the Sheffield Shield tournament. On Tuesday November 25 after making 63 runs. Attempting to evade a short ball bouncer delivered by New South Wales fast medium Sean Abbott at 14:23 AEDT (10:23 pm EST November 24). Phillip is hit on the left side of his neck below the ear. With that impact, he collapsed on the ground. Phillip was in coma hours from the incident. Phillip Hughes passed away at the age of 25.


----------



## BouncerYorker

I access watchespn.com programming with my Dish Network subscription. Off-late, I do not see cricket listed in the pull-down under 'SPORTS AND SHOWS". The list goes ... Boxing, College Studio, Curling ... Has watchespn.com removed cricket from the list of sports it carries? Would this mean access to more cricket programming rights for Willow TV?


----------



## rwmair

I use the WatchEspn app on Roku. Cricket was there last week, but I just noticed its missing from the Roku also now. I suspect this is because we're in a large window where ESPN has no live games. Their next live matches will be the ICC World Cup in February - and I think their last live games were the Champions League T20 in September. Last week when I checked, the selections under "cricket" were down to short interview and news clips only. They had removed full-replays of matches as they were too old, and they don't have the rights to show even highlights clips of matches underway elsewhere in the world right now. (Go to the willow page on youtube for endless highlights clips even if you don't have willow online subscription.) I suspect the cricket link will return to ESPN3 in February.


----------



## quizzer

I see the SL Vs NZ series in espn3 online in laptop.

Is it not coming in TV?


----------



## BouncerYorker

I am not sure about TV. I am able to access ESPN3 through the computer. Incidentally, cricket has re-appeared in the 'SPORTS AND SHOWS' pull-down at watchespn.com. The SL-NZ matches are in the schedule.


----------



## BouncerYorker

Any news on who would be bringing the 2015 World Cup to viewers in the U. S.? Is this a Pay-Per-View deal?


----------



## rajmarie

BouncerYorker said:


> Any news on who would be bringing the 2015 World Cup to viewers in the U. S.? Is this a Pay-Per-View deal?


If you have access to espn3 then you can follow the WC on it


----------



## rwmair

Is anyone watching Willow coverage of the Aus-Ind tests via Willow online streaming or Dishworld streaming?

I generally use Willow app on Roku. I had no problems with the first two tests, but during the third test, more problems crept in. It was never terrible, but there were occasional problems with buffering/stuttering. Also, repeated problems with the sound during the pre-game/lunch/tea materials. With the Roku, I get to choose from 3 feeds (all the same) - I'd often have to toggle between them to get the sound during the pre-game/lunch/tea programming, and sometimes to avoid buffering problems during play.

With Dishworld, do you just have the option of the single Willow TV channel? Or can you choose from multiple games if they're taking place at the same time?

Thanks


----------



## quizzer

rwmair said:


> Is anyone watching Willow coverage of the Aus-Ind tests via Willow online streaming or Dishworld streaming?
> 
> I generally use Willow app on Roku. I had no problems with the first two tests, but during the third test, more problems crept in. It was never terrible, but there were occasional problems with buffering/stuttering. Also, repeated problems with the sound during the pre-game/lunch/tea materials. With the Roku, I get to choose from 3 feeds (all the same) - I'd often have to toggle between them to get the sound during the pre-game/lunch/tea programming, and sometimes to avoid buffering problems during play.
> 
> With Dishworld, do you just have the option of the single Willow TV channel? Or can you choose from multiple games if they're taking place at the same time?
> 
> Thanks


There is no option with Dishworld. Only one match is shown based on the priority.

But the quality is very good.


----------



## satroy

Carribean Super50 Regional is on espn3 live


----------



## saisport

Dish Network is advertising ICC World Cup 2015 in SD for $99.00.


----------



## quizzer

http://www.indiantelevision.com/television/tv-channels/sports/icc-cricket-world-cup-2015-to-be-broadcast-in-4k-150129


----------



## satroy

Pakistan Vs. New Zealand ODI on Willow tv


----------



## saisport

ESPNCricket2015

for $100 check back on Feb 3rd


----------



## negma

So it is not FREE in WatchESPN? That is disappointing...


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> ESPNCricket2015
> 
> for $100 check back on Feb 3rd


will espn online be HD quality?
will dish PPV be HD quality?
with one subscription can I watch both online and on dish PPV?


----------



## saisport

negma said:


> So it is not FREE in WatchESPN? That is disappointing...


Nope. As far I know



satroy said:


> will espn online be HD quality?
> will dish PPV be HD quality?
> with one subscription can I watch both online and on dish PPV?


Yes it will be in HD (Considering past ESPN stream and also depends on your internet speed)
As of now Dish is only advertising in SD for $99 on Channel #456 and all of you know that can change any time without notice
Let's be more practical well atlast by the how the cricket broadcasting goes in US it will be never a one package. They want to sucked maximum out of you all :bang
So on the final note it is going to be disaster world cup broadcasting..


----------



## satexplorer

saisport said:


> Nope. As far I know
> 
> Yes it will be in HD (Considering past ESPN stream and also depends on your internet speed)
> As of now Dish is only advertising in SD for $99 on Channel #456 and all of you know that can change any time without notice
> Let's be more practical well atlast by the how the cricket broadcasting goes in US it will be never a one package. They want to sucked maximum out of you all :bang
> So on the final note it is going to be disaster world cup broadcasting..


When ESPN closed the deal back in March 2011, ESPN said free Cricket World Cup. ESPN took their media accreditation to the Cricket giants. ICC Twenty20 tournaments and ICC Champions Trophy have been seen for free on WatchESPN.

I already said how Dish present the Cricket World Cup pay model back in 1999. The triple digit price figure has come down. Disaster broadcasting will come from poor picture conversion and the overload of watts used. ESPN, Dish & Rogers should know the DVB quickly before they have their screens saying technical difficulties please stand by messages.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> When ESPN closed the deal back in March 2011, ESPN said free Cricket World Cup. ESPN took their media accreditation to the Cricket giants. ICC Twenty20 tournaments and ICC Champions Trophy have been seen for free on WatchESPN.
> 
> I already said how Dish present the Cricket World Cup pay model back in 1999. The triple digit price figure has come down. Disaster broadcasting will come from poor picture conversion and the overload of watts used. ESPN, Dish & Rogers should know the DVB quickly before they have their screens saying technical difficulties please stand by messages.


will it be HD on dish?


----------



## saisport

Dish.com on their home page advertising ICC World Cup for $99.00 in HD and SD
HD Channels 455 and 469
SD Channels 456, 457 and 458

http://www.mydish.com/pay-per-view/sports-and-events/cricket#ICC

But when i try to go to order page it only says SD


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> Dish.com on their home page advertising ICC World Cup for $99.00 in HD and SD
> HD Channels 455 and 469
> SD Channels 456, 457 and 458
> 
> http://www.mydish.com/pay-per-view/sports-and-events/cricket#ICC
> 
> But when i try to go to order page it only says SD


I don't see channel number 469 on my dish program guide. Do you see on your program guide?


----------



## rajmarie

No 469 on my receiver. Maybe will be unlinked later


----------



## saisport

satroy said:


> I don't see channel number 469 on my dish program guide. Do you see on your program guide?





rajmarie said:


> No 469 on my receiver. Maybe will be unlinked later


nope i dont see either
however i talked to Dish Chat support today and the guy said its in HD & SD and once you order it should populate the channels you order in PPV. so i am going to wait for ESPN and may order from Dish but will wait till last moment


----------



## BouncerYorker

If you have a Dish subscription, which option is better ESPN or Dish? Both seem to have the same price. What are the pros and cons of their offers?


----------



## satroy

BouncerYorker said:


> If you have a Dish subscription, which option is better ESPN or Dish? Both seem to have the same price. What are the pros and cons of their offers?


I would prefer dish because it will transmit over the satellite. ESPN is through public Internet and there could be buffering issues. Lately, when I was watching cricket on espn3 (SL vs NZ series) I encountered picture freezing due to buffering.


----------



## saisport

Does anybody contacted Dish network and asked if they are going to see in HD or not??


----------



## rajmarie

saisport said:


> Does anybody contacted Dish network and asked if they are going to see in HD or not??


Dish add is showing the same price for both HD and SD version. I guess you get both streams for 99. The problem is one of the HD channel mentioned by dish is not listed in the guide.

Also no mention of warm up games and pre and post match shows.


----------



## BouncerYorker

Are Dish and ESPN offering the same content in their 2015 World Cup packages? Do both include practice matches and replays or does the Dish offer not include practice matches and replays?


----------



## amitgupta_email

BouncerYorker said:


> Are Dish and ESPN offering the same content in their 2015 World Cup packages? Do both include practice matches and replays or does the Dish offer not include practice matches and replays?


ESPN ultimately holds the rights and is using Dish as a distribution platform. So my guess is that the content should be similar.

Dish CRS on chat confirmed that it will be both in SD and HD. Also ESPN is only allowing 1 user at a time - so Dish might be a better choice.


----------



## rajmarie

amitgupta_email said:


> ESPN ultimately holds the rights and is using Dish as a distribution platform. So my guess is that the content should be similar.
> 
> Dish CRS on chat confirmed that it will be both in SD and HD. Also ESPN is only allowing 1 user at a time - so Dish might be a better choice.


Channel 455 or any other channel has any information related to this WC so far. The warm up games are just 3 days away. Schedules should have been populated by now imo

Not to mention UFC fight is schedule for Feb 28 at 10pm. How dish will carry HD game at the same time then.


----------



## amitgupta_email

rajmarie said:


> Channel 455 or any other channel has any information related to this WC so far. The warm up games are just 3 days away. Schedules should have been populated by now imo
> 
> Not to mention UFC fight is schedule for Feb 28 at 10pm. How dish will carry HD game at the same time then.


No information yet on the channel guide - but that's not new for these special PPV events.

Dish can easily uplink new HD channels for PPV - so UFC fight will not have any impact.

Not too sure about warm-up games though - ESPN might end up showing it only on its streaming service - but they won't gain much from it - so my guess is it will be on Dish but will probably have to wait till the weekend to figure out.


----------



## rajmarie

Amit which provider you are going with? Espn streaming or dish?


----------



## amitgupta_email

rajmarie said:


> Amit which provider you are going with? Espn streaming or dish?


Dish. Have multiple receivers at home and so slightly easier to watch in the night without any dependency on the internet. You and others?


----------



## rajmarie

amitgupta_email said:


> Dish. Have multiple receivers at home and so slightly easier to watch in the night without any dependency on the internet. You and other?


Thanks for confirmation. I may give in and buy from dish also.


----------



## BouncerYorker

Thanks for your reply and information, Amit. Anything you can add on replays? ... Do Dish's PPV services typically include replays of completed events? ... this can give the flex. to watch some matches during the day (in the US).


----------



## rajmarie

BouncerYorker said:


> Thanks for your reply and information, Amit. Anything you can add on replays? ... Do Dish's PPV services typically include replays of completed events? ... this can give the flex. to watch some matches during the day (in the US).


If you have dvr then you can record them and watch at your convenience. That's what I will do if I go for dish


----------



## satroy

amitgupta_email said:


> Dish. Have multiple receivers at home and so slightly easier to watch in the night without any dependency on the internet. You and others?


Dish because I don't trust Internet


----------



## BouncerYorker

rajmarie said:


> If you have dvr then you can record them and watch at your convenience. That's what I will do if I go for dish


Good point. Did not think of the DVR option.


----------



## saisport

Dish but have to wait till guide confirmed HD listed as i seen SD listing already for 2/13.


----------



## amitgupta_email

Dish is advertizing it on both HD and SD: http://www.mydish.com/pay-per-view/sports-and-events/cricket

HD Channels: 455 and 469. 469 still needs to be uplinked (at least as of yesterday night).

The news from India is that India v/s Pakistan will be broadcasted in 4K in India - making it the first cricket match ever in 4K. Last year FIFA world cup was broadcasted in 4k in the Japanese market.


----------



## crabtrp

I hate the fact that I pay for ESPN, Willow, Dishworld, One Sports etc. etc.

And now I have to fork out $100 for the World Cup. 

I will do it, but I cancel as much of the other stuff as I can, at least till the Ashes.


----------



## rajmarie

saisport said:


> Dish but have to wait till guide confirmed HD listed as i seen SD listing already for 2/13.


I am in the same situation. Plus when I go only to order page, I only have option of SD. But the details page is listing both HD and SD


----------



## amitgupta_email

Dish guide is now showing Eng v/s Aus in HD on channel 455 for 02/13!


----------



## saisport

Mine does not show yet may be once its update tonight.. Will update


----------



## negma

I got an email from Dish (promo) that says they have both HD and SD for 99.99 with an ORDER NOW link. It is confirmed they will have HD. Not sure about warm up games though..


----------



## rajmarie

Ordered the dish PPV. The WC is now showing rented on 455. 469 is unlinked but not made available at this time. Should be next Wednesday


----------



## amitgupta_email

rajmarie said:


> Ordered the dish PPV. The WC is now showing rented on 455. 469 is unlinked but not made available at this time. Should be next Wednesday


rajmarie - Do you have multiple dish receivers? If so, can you confirm if WC is showing rented on 455 on all the receivers? In 2011 - dish enabled WC only on one receiver (against their own PPV policy). That time dish had bought the rights directly, so as 2015 is an ESPN production - I am hoping it will be enabled on all the receivers at home.


----------



## rajmarie

amitgupta_email said:


> *rajmarie - *Do you have multiple dish receivers? If so, can you confirm if WC is showing rented on 455 on all the receivers? In 2011 - dish enabled WC only on one receiver (against their own PPV policy). That time dish had bought the rights directly, so as 2015 is an ESPN production - I am hoping it will be enabled on all the receivers at home.


Can't help here. Only 1 receiver 722k.

But I can use tv2 output to watch on other tv. So if you got hopper and Joey all on that should also work. 2nd receiver don't know.

Suggestion is not to order this from the box but via csr or phone. That way ppv is approved for your account and all receivers work.


----------



## rajmarie

I have a question for dish expert. On channel 455 the event is listed as rented but the event is locked and asked me to enter my pin. Channel 456 don't show rented but it's not locked.

Locked unlocked is a small icon that comes on the info screen. Anybody else have this also


----------



## amitgupta_email

rajmarie said:


> Can't help here. Only 1 receiver 722k.
> 
> But I can use tv2 output to watch on other tv. So if you got hopper and Joey all on that should also work. 2nd receiver don't know.
> 
> Suggestion is not to order this from the box but via csr or phone. That way ppv is approved for your account and all receivers work.


Finally ordered the event via CSR. She confirmed it will be available on all receivers (hopefully....). Will go home and check. Have 2 Hopper/Joey setups.

Reminded me of 2007 - when we paid $200, India lost to Bangladesh and was out in round-1. But that "investment" eventually paid off in 2011.


----------



## billu

ESPN is showing only 4 warm up matches, does anyone know if any provider or service is showing all warm up matches including pak vs bangladesh?is star sports in india showing all warm up matches?


----------



## satexplorer

billu said:


> ESPN is showing only 4 warm up matches, does anyone know if any provider or service is showing all warm up matches including pak vs bangladesh?is star sports in india showing all warm up matches?


Only 4 warm up matches, same lineup shown in every EPG worldwide. All you need is a ticket to the non-televised game.


----------



## satroy

I just ordered from dish through CSR. but I don't see channel 469 on my EPG. Are they showing Ind-Aus warm up match?


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> I just ordered from dish through CSR. but I don't see channel 469 on my EPG. Are they showing Ind-Aus warm up match?


Did you check channels 455, 456, 457, 458?
Dish new offer says get any South Asia package and add the tournament for 99¢. No warmup matches announced either. I'm not sure about ESPN. Warmup matches are region locked I guess.

STAR India showing all games in HD, SD & 4K.

Jay Price theme song in 2011 isn't part of 2015 ICC Cricket World Cup. Awesome starter wasn't it?


----------



## negma

satexplorer said:


> Did you check channels 455, 456, 457, 458?
> Dish new offer says get any South Asia package and add the tournament for 99¢. No warmup matches announced either. I'm not sure about ESPN. Warmup matches are region locked I guess.
> 
> STAR India showing all games in HD, SD & 4K.
> 
> Jay Price theme song in 2011 isn't part of 2015 ICC Cricket World Cup. Awesome starter wasn't it?
> 
> Where do you see the new 99cents offer?


----------



## saisport

Talked to Dish CSR again this morning according to her they are adding channel 469 to their listing for world cup and it will be up on 2/13..


----------



## amitgupta_email

satexplorer said:


> Did you check channels 455, 456, 457, 458?
> Dish new offer says get any South Asia package and add the tournament for 99¢. No warmup matches announced either. I'm not sure about ESPN. Warmup matches are region locked I guess.
> 
> STAR India showing all games in HD, SD & 4K.
> 
> Jay Price theme song in 2011 isn't part of 2015 ICC Cricket World Cup. Awesome starter wasn't it?


It shows "rented" on channel 455, 456 and 457 on all my receivers. Also 99 cent offer is only for new activations.


----------



## satexplorer

Back on March 23, 2011. "It's a big day for cricket fans in the US, and we're thrilled to be the network offering this passionate and under-served audience more cricket coverage than ever before," Damon Phillips, vice president, ESPN3.com, said in a statement. *"We're removing the traditional Pay-Per-View barrier and making these world class events available to millions of fans."* It's 2015 the only ICC Event is the ICC Cricket World Cup officially in Pay-Per-View.


----------



## rajmarie

satexplorer said:


> Back on March 23, 2011. "It's a big day for cricket fans in the US, and we're thrilled to be the network offering this passionate and under-served audience more cricket coverage than ever before," Damon Phillips, vice president, ESPN3.com, said in a statement. *"We're removing the traditional Pay-Per-View barrier and making these world class events available to millions of fans."* It's 2015 the only ICC Event is the ICC Cricket World Cup officially in Pay-Per-View.


Exactly. I mentioned how Espn by saying that they are doing PPV because they don't want the channel paying people pay for this was wrong as they already paid 5 years earlier or more.

Its just their way of filling their pockets. Cannot stop myself from ordering this PPV.


----------



## amitgupta_email

rajmarie said:



> Exactly. I mentioned how Espn by saying that they are doing PPV because they don't want the channel paying people pay for this was wrong as they already paid 5 years earlier or more.
> 
> Its just their way of filling their pockets. Cannot stop myself from ordering this PPV.


Issue with cricket broadcasting in US is purely a demand issue. There is not enough demand for advertisers. ESPN has been showing ICC tournaments on watchespn for free in the past 3-4 years. They got no revenue. WC is a great way for them to get revenue.

I know ESPN is rich and is owned by Disney (which is extremely rich), but they have to run Cricket broadcasting as a division and have to break even at the least - otherwise they will simply abandon it.

Prices have come down for the consumer (even though we all wished it was free) and ESPN does have a part in that - otherwise Dish would have charged us at least $150 for the package.


----------



## warko01

Good point! I remember the following -

2003 WC on Dish = $250
2007 WC on DirecTV = $200
2011 WC on DirecTV = $150
2015 WC on Dish = $99

Surely the demand for Cricket has increased in USA over the past 12 years and the prices have been going South. I am really glad that ESPN acquired the rights for this World Cup....good for us here in US!


----------



## negma

It was actually $300 back in 2003 from Dish


----------



## Hackettt

Satexplorer — Perhaps I missed this, but was there a discussion on why DirecTV was not showing the matches (through ESPN of course) in the manner Dish was showing the matches?

Cheers.


----------



## coolman302003

*The ESPN Cricket 2015 Roku channel is now available.*

(Official Roku Blog) "...Starting today, the ESPN Cricket channel is available in the "Sports" section of the Roku Channel Store*. For $99.99 cricket fans will get access to live and on-demand coverage of all 49 matches in the quadrennial tournament in the world's second most popular sport, direct from ESPN. That's approximately 392 hours of live cricket from February 13 - March 28!"

*Full Article*

*Link to channel page*


----------



## amitgupta_email

469 HD is available now. All set to enjoy the WC starting tomorrow!


----------



## negma

I ordered Dish PPV last night, my guide is NOT showing channels yet. Is this normal? I hoping it shows up before the game so I don't have to call CS.


----------



## rajmarie

Negma channel 469 and 455 are their HD channel. 456 and 457 will be SD. Watching on 469 now. Great HD quality.


----------



## negma

Bummer for me...Channel won't play on my 722K receiver for some reason. They tried all sorts of things over phone and said they will send replacement receiver. I cannot afford to miss Aus-Eng and Ind-Pak game, asked them to cancel PPV. Ordered through online and watching it on Roku. Quality looks good, but I would have prefered Dish..


----------



## rajmarie

negma said:


> Bummer for me...Channel won't play on my 722K receiver for some reason. They tried all sorts of things over phone and said they will send replacement receiver. I cannot afford to miss Aus-Eng and Ind-Pak game, asked them to cancel PPV. Ordered through online and watching it on Roku. Quality looks good, but I would have prefered Dish..


Feel bad for you. But the stream quality should be HD. Enjoy the WC.


----------



## crabtrp

Time for the England world cup juggernaut to get rolling.


----------



## satexplorer

negma said:


> I ordered Dish PPV last night, my guide is NOT showing channels yet. Is this normal? I hoping it shows up before the game so I don't have to call CS.


Try resetting your DVR for 15 seconds.


----------



## negma

Roku quality is amazing, however I feel it is at least 1 or 2 balls behind LIVE (when checked with Cricinfo live scores). I am noticing this in Aus-Eng game. Hopefully it is one off...anyone else in the same situation? (if only Dish worked on my 722K receiver...)


----------



## crabtrp

crabtrp said:


> Time for the England world cup juggernaut to get rolling.


I wonder if Dish offers refunds on PPV.


----------



## rajmarie

negma said:


> Roku quality is amazing, however I feel it is at least 1 or 2 balls behind LIVE (when checked with Cricinfo live scores). I am noticing this in Aus-Eng game. Hopefully it is one off...anyone else in the same situation? (if only Dish worked on my 722K receiver...)


Streaming will be a bit behind. Happens with watchespn and nbc live extra also. Why are you checking cricinfo when you have live match on your TV anyway.


----------



## rajmarie

Really happy with the coverage so far. Dish PPV had been great. No picture issues


----------



## rajmarie

Btw people with Espn streaming....how has the streaming quality for bigger games ie India vs Pakistan and Australia vs England?


----------



## samradley

Pretty good espn streaming quality.. Great experience watching through roku on 73" screen..


----------



## lwilli201

Is there going to be any free games on Directv? I would like to watch one game to see how it is played.


----------



## saisport

No HD Game for Pakistan v Zimbabwe on Feb 28th as it overlaps with UFC...


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> No HD Game for Pakistan v Zimbabwe on Feb 28th as it overlaps with UFC...


people who bought package from Dish can get ESPN2015 streaming access?


----------



## saisport

No I don't think so as I have both there is no way atleast I can't find that u can link ur dish account with ESPN cricket side. 
Btw Pakistan Zimbabwe HDR game is scheduled on 512


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> No I don't think so as I have both there is no way atleast I can't find that u can link ur dish account with ESPN cricket side.
> Btw Pakistan Zimbabwe HDR game is scheduled on 512


How do you know the game will be on 512? I went to the program guide and the channel does not show it


----------



## warko01

Another question that I've had over the past couple of weeks - Why are there no ads on dish network when they just show the World Cup song? I remember all the previous World Cups I had DirecTV and they had ads like NY life, Bharat Matrimonial, StateFarm, etc.....what is going on?


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> How do you know the game will be on 512? I went to the program guide and the channel does not show it


actually it is on 517, not 512


----------



## Bugs Bunny

ESPN obtains IPL rights.

*ESPN has secured the rights to broadcast the Indian Premier League (IPL) in the USA in a three-year deal.*
The agreement, worth US$12.4 million, means the sports broadcaster will have the regional rights to show the Indian twenty20 cricket tournament until the end of 2017.

http://www.sportspromedia.com/news/espn_seals_ipl_deal_in_us


----------



## negma

Bugs Bunny said:


> ESPN obtains IPL rights.
> 
> *ESPN has secured the rights to broadcast the Indian Premier League (IPL) in the USA in a three-year deal.*
> The agreement, worth US$12.4 million, means the sports broadcaster will have the regional rights to show the Indian twenty20 cricket tournament until the end of 2017.
> 
> http://www.sportspromedia.com/news/espn_seals_ipl_deal_in_us


OMG...another PPV or what? If it is PPV, this is like going backwards.


----------



## rajmarie

I hope ESPN bring IPL to WatchESPN & hopefully some games on ESPN TV channels. I enjoy watching IPL a lot...but will not pay for it.


----------



## rajmarie

satroy said:


> actually it is on 517, not 512


had no idea that there was a HD version. No way to know as Dish didn't mentioned anything about it.


----------



## crabtrp

warko01 said:


> Another question that I've had over the past couple of weeks - Why are there no ads on dish network when they just show the World Cup song? I remember all the previous World Cups I had DirecTV and they had ads like NY life, Bharat Matrimonial, StateFarm, etc.....what is going on?


The normal Indian ads drive me crazy, but after a few weeks of that damn song appearing all the time, bring back Bharat Matrimony. I have to have the game paused for several minutes in case the dreaded black screen appears and that song starts up.


----------



## warko01

Exactly on the point...but I suspect there is something more as it is very weird that there are no ads...


----------



## Hackettt

On the ESPNWatch App for iOS, ESPN is listing the first game of the IPL between Hyderabad v Chennai to be televised by ESPN2 at 6:20 a.m. (EST) on April 11.


----------



## shane22088

espn is hnowing the ipl ,wich u can buy for $79.99 espncricket2015.com


----------



## shane22088

http://espn.go.com/espncricket2015/products/cricket/pepsi-indian-premier-league


----------



## negma

This is NOT SO GOOD NEWS!!! This is like going backwards..PPV for every event.


----------



## shane22088

ESPN Cricket 2015 adds Pepsi IPL, ICC Cricket World Cup Knockout Round Packages
PRINT VERSIONFILED IN: Cricket, ESPN Digital Media, Technology, Uncategorized

SHARE:


*Complete ESPN Coverage of Pepsi Indian Premier League begins April 8 on **ESPN Cricket 2015** or through DISH, Mediacom Pay Per View*
*Updated app adds Chromecast functionality*
*Coverage of Cricket World Cup Knockout Rounds on Sale March 15 for $39.99*
*ESPN Cricket 2015*, the subscription streaming service launched for ESPN's coverage of the ICC Cricket World Cup, will also deliver complete coverage of the upcoming eighth season of the Pepsi Indian Premier League (IPL) to fans in the U.S., beginning April 8.
"We're pleased with the success so far of our Cricket World Cup coverage on ESPN Cricket 2015 and through our partners' pay per view platforms, and we're excited to extend a unique window on the cricket calendar with coverage of the Pepsi IPL," said Russell Wolff, Executive Vice President, ESPN. "ESPN Cricket 2015 has been a great complement to our existing networks and the value of the multichannel environment, and has allowed us to explore new ways to reach tech-savvy consumers and develop new expertise in the digital space."
Additionally, ESPN will also feature live simulcast coverage on ESPN2 of the Chennai Super Kings vs. Sunrisers Hyderabad on Saturday, April 11 at 6:30 a.m. ET
Additionally, *ESPN Cricket 2015* has added a new Cricket World Cup package, which allows fans to subscribe to coverage of the remaining matches of the quadrennial tournament - the Quarter-Finals, Semi-Finals and Final - for $39.99.


----------



## shane22088

*PEPSI IPL ON **ESPN CRICKET 2015*
The IPL, founded in 2008 by the Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI), is the most watched domestic Twenty20 league in the world. It consists of eight franchises in major Indian cities, and features many of the top Twenty20 cricketers from around the world competing in a 60-match tournament over six and a half weeks. Each of the teams play against each other twice, before a four-match knockout phase (2 Qualifiers matches, an Eliminator match and the Final). Last year the Kolkata Knight Riders won the Pepsi IPL title.
ESPN will provide live and on-demand coverage in the U.S. of the entire Pepsi IPL season (April 8 to May 24) through *ESPN Cricket 2015*. All 60 matches will be available live and on replay for $79.99. Until April 11, the price will be discounted to $69.99 for fans who have already subscribed to ESPN Cricket 2015's full coverage of the ICC Cricket World Cup.
Fans subscribe at www.espncricket2015.com, and can then watch matches on the site or by downloading and watching on the ESPN Cricket 2015 app for Roku, or for iOS and Android smartphones and tablets. A new update to the Android and iOS apps - available today in the Apple App Store and Google Play - also enables fans to watch *ESPN Cricket 2015* via Chromecast.
ESPN's coverage of the IPL will be in English. For complete pricing and packaging information, go to: www.espncricket2015.com.
*PEPSI IPL ON DISH AND MEDIACOM CABLE PAY PER VIEW*
Like with the Cricket World Cup, ESPN has reached agreements with DISH and Mediacom, who will offer ESPN's live coverage of all 60 Pepsi IPL matches via pay per view to their TV customers. Fans can subscribe by contacting their provider or ordering through their set-top box. Coverage will be in English.


----------



## shane22088




----------



## rajmarie

Not good at all. I subscribe to World Cup via Dish...& had really enjoyed IPL in the past. But this time going to skip it. ESPN needs to put these as part of their WatchESPN app on ESPN3. Don't nickel and dime the cricket loving community.


----------



## rwmair

Sad to see, but not surprising. I expected this from the minute ESPN announced their acquisition of the IPL rights. You didn't really think they'd go to the effort of creating a new PPV portal, apps, etc, to use it only once in a 4-year period? I just hope they keep regular bilateral series on ESPN3/WatchESPN, but we shall see. I wonder how much other stuff will get moved from ESPN3 to this model?


----------



## satexplorer

You can unfollow this and continue on and follow the thread International cricket 2015-16 in this sports section.


----------

